# My new track! (Now I want more)



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello all. Let me start by saying that I'm having a blast with this stuff, and it's because of everyone here that I have "Found" this hobby again after a 15 year break. After reading through a few of the R/C threads I happened to notice "Slot Cars" in the HobbyTalk web header. How I missed it before is beyond me, but I spent hours combing through all of the pages, getting more and more excited about an old hobby. Several months ago I made a visit to an old friend, Jim Honeycut of Magnatech Raceway here in San Antonio, and I spoke to him about building a track in my home. Well, before I knew it, in my garage was Mr. Jim Silknitter of Silky's custom tracks, laying out a simple little track for me and my family. The layout is technical but fast, and loads of fun. I've spent the last month and a half tweaking the elevation and banks to my liking, and have only in the last week or so applied the rails. It's a rough execution, but it's my first track. I have since spent hours in Adobe Illustrator designing my next layouts. They will be CNC'd HO layouts, and I'll post pics of them soon. Now if I can just buy a bigger house to put them all. Here are a few shots of what it looks like from start to finish. I still need to lower the track using 5 gal. buckets as stands, but my son and I hare having too much fun now to find the time needed to do it. Don't laugh at my garage, I know it's a mess. 

Thanks and take care,

Ron Meloni


By the way, look at that smile on my son's face. It makes it ALL WORTH IT!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

I know. My wife and I both drive large ozone-destroying vehicles, so we've never been able to park in the garage. What better way to take up space?


----------



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

Here are a couple of the HO layouts I was thinking of building. I know that it may not look like it from the pictures, but my current track (shelves included) only consume 1/2 of my space, leaving plenty of room for a 4'x10' HO track. Either will be CNC'd out of MDO (treated MDF) and I found a company locally that can do it CHEAP!! Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Ron










.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Meucci (Apr 12, 2004)

I noticed your RC collection hanging on your back wall. I am a BIG time rc racer here in the midwest, been racing 1/10 nitro offroad for quite a few years now. I built and administer thier website and help run Columbus RC Racing Club here in Columbus Ohio. www.crcrc.com I am also just getting back into slot cars from years past. I Just wanted to let you know I really like you layouts for HO scale. I hope it works out.. Good luck


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*This one looks pretty cool...*

I like it...
But marshalling the turns _under _the over passes might become a chore after awhile...
(You wrecked under that turn again?)
Just my .02
Scott




Ron Meloni said:


> .


----------



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

I know there's a lot of real estate covered by track, but I think it may be a fun/fast layout. The second track was inspired by a link I found by a fellow forum member, I couldn't believe what people are able to do with layouts. It seems that meandering lanes is now the trend, and why shouldn't it? The more character you can add to a layout the better. I just hope I can come up with ONE layout that I'll be happy with because my wife's about to kill me. Oh well, back to the drawing board.

Ron


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Ron,
Great looking tracks, If you do the HO layouts what are you going to use for the rails?
Copper Tape, Wire or braid?


----------



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

I was thinking of using the 16ga. rebar tie wire. Which way should I go?


----------



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

Meucci said:


> I noticed your RC collection hanging on your back wall. I am a BIG time rc racer here in the midwest, been racing 1/10 nitro offroad for quite a few years now. I built and administer thier website and help run Columbus RC Racing Club here in Columbus Ohio. www.crcrc.com I am also just getting back into slot cars from years past. I Just wanted to let you know I really like you layouts for HO scale. I hope it works out.. Good luck




Meucci, I appreciate the kind words, and too hope you are enjoying an old hobby. I finally followed the link in your post. NICE website, you do great work. As far as R/C goes, I really only run electric nowadays. I've raced off and on since the early '80's and dabbled in EVERYTHING from 1/24 scale micros to 1/5 scale gas. Electric sedan and oval, as well as 4WD off-road are my interests now. I am racing in the electric RC Pro Series this year, and after the first race a few weeks ago, I'm hooked. It's a great program that Frosty St. Clair started, and Carlton Eppes has taken the ball and run, FAST.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow!, what a setup looks very nice.

What is the your cost approx. in building a track of that size, just materials, and just raw #'s if you can.
As I'm leaning more into routed than normal track. 
thanks.......


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

well this weekend is throw all your crap to the curb and the city cart it off for ya so im gonna throw all the junk out of the garage and finally get my track to being built i have 200 ft of tyco track just dying to have a home and place to play and its time bygolly lol im tired of playing at my neibors house


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

For some reason I can't see the pics...drat!


----------

